# Ventilation for Arboreal+Terrestrial T - Laser cut plexi/acrylic



## CBickert (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello all

I have access to a laser cutter at my university (I am an architecture grad student) and I am able to create perfectly cut plexi lids for 2.5, 5, 10, 20, etc gallon aquariums.

My question is this. I have plans to create both terrestrial and arboreal enclosures with 10 gallon aquariums for $13 dollars each + price of acrylic. I have attached an image of the amount of holes to allow for ventilation.
Could you guide me to the correct amount of holes? 

I have used the search function but I need a specific amount, and since I am not using 1" or 2"+ round screened vents I feel like my specific case in unique (not original by any means).

I will be housing anything from a G. rosea, B. smithi, N. chromatus, OBT, LP, GBB for terrestrial and an Avic. sp, P. irminia, H. mac, and potentially a poeci. (my point is that there are different types from different locations with different moisture/humidity needs.)

That being said I can customize each lid for a certain species. 

Thank you in advance for any input. 
PDF is attached below

View attachment 10 Gal lid.pdf


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the design in the picture looks good although I would personally add a row of ventilation 3 holes wide in the middle of each column, connecting them. Like the letter "H". I like a decent amount of ventilation, but not too much. That would be awesome if you made some of these to sell affordably to some members here on the board...:sarcasm: I have been needing one for my 20 gallon long T. Stirmi enclosure and I would sure buy one... lol


----------



## JZC (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, if you priced these aggressively I'm sure you'd sell a bunch. I love acrylic enclosures, but most are so freaking expensive.


----------



## HungryGhost (Aug 24, 2014)

I would change two things. 
For the terrestrial lid I would skip the hinge and just make the lid from one piece. This will make access to the enclosure easier for maintenance, etc.
The arboreal set up looks good but I would have the vent holes stop several inches from the top to help hold in humidity.

You're so lucky to have the laser cutter available!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you know people with screen vents just calculate their area and use the appropriate size drill bit to make smaller holes equalling the same area. That's what I did.

I agree with above if you sell them cheap we'd buy them. The ones in the USA are way overpriced


----------



## CBickert (Aug 24, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> I would change two things.
> For the terrestrial lid I would skip the hinge and just make the lid from one piece. This will make access to the enclosure easier for maintenance, etc.
> The arboreal set up looks good but I would have the vent holes stop several inches from the top to help hold in humidity.
> 
> You're so lucky to have the laser cutter available!


Thank you for the input! I will take away a few rows of holes near the top. And I am lucky! I'm trying to make around 30 lids before I leave for future enclosures. I am going to miss this thing. lol



viper69 said:


> If you know people with screen vents just calculate their area and use the appropriate size drill bit to make smaller holes equalling the same area. That's what I did.
> 
> I agree with above if you sell them cheap we'd buy them. The ones in the USA are way overpriced


That's a good tip, I will take that into mind. If I had the disposable cash and time I might try some prototypes to sell. But I couldn't supply people over the years since I graduate and move in about a year.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 24, 2014)

CBickert said:


> Thank you for the input! I will take away a few rows of holes near the top. And I am lucky! I'm trying to make around 30 lids before I leave for future enclosures. I am going to miss this thing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good tip, I will take that into mind. If I had the disposable cash and time I might try some prototypes to sell. But I couldn't supply people over the years since I graduate and move in about a year.



Suppliers come and go. If you want a prototype tester, let me know, I'll sign up. PM me if you like.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 25, 2014)

i think they are a great idea tho it kinda depends where your at on how many holes imho. ei someone in the desert may get away with the same amount of holes for both desert and tropicals. but some with little more humid climate may need a few more holes 

personally i have something kind of similar on a herp cage except it opens right to left so i can maintain one side at a time. its 36*18*18 so its split right down the middle in 18 in sq's on a henge.. tbh. im both glad and sad i did it.. its for a snake so i can keep the snake in wiel i do maintenance. however you confine you own working space its not fun 90% the time i just lift mine off entirely now. just fold and lift [less chance of it falling over] its just that much of a hastle.. also have one of those you buy from pet stores that folds front to back.. yea i couldnt do that with anything its rotting in my closet lol so id imagine a 2-3inch lip would be annoying as heck. plus would need to have a wall behind it or siliconed down to reduce risk of it toppling over.


----------

